# Adding to the Toolbox



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, the wife is not happy. Well sort of. She does not, in her infinite wisdom, believe that it is morally or ethically right to have a pistol, rifle, or shotgun for each and every situation under the sun. I on the other hand, think of them more as tools that have a specific purpose in life (other than just being plain fun). I mean, I've seen her beat a pair of my pliers half to death...

Unfortunately for me, she has seen the old saw about "one man with one gun" in some old book on the bookshelf and likes to throw that out there anytime I'm trying to add to my toolbox so to speak. She forgets that she no longer hunts squirrel with a Rem 1100 and now uses the scoped 597.

Someone please help me with a solid argument that yes, it is indeed proper and required to have the correct rifle, pistol or shotgun for the job at hand. Or at least tell me how you did it. And you can't steal from Gene Hill, because she's already read that too. Oh, and it'd be nice to have this before the ATF sends the stamp for the new suppressor.

Thank you all in advance for your wisdom


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

you collect firearms, your better half collects books (or what ever) 

other than that.... watch out for them devorse papers, can't win a argument with a woman....


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Way to little information to tell you a good answer.

My wife lives in LALA land, in other words she in in denial about any possible economic collapse or social unrest. So if I was to take family funds to prep she would probably have a cow.

Fortunately for me (and her though she doesn't know it) I use my eBay and Amazon selling to fund my preps so it doesn't affect the "checking account"

My suggestion is get a alternate revenue stream and use that to get ur guns and ammo, problem solved.

Since I don't know the specifics, a lot of people go gun-heavy just because its fun, maybe that is the problem also.

Good Luck


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

how many pair of shoes does she have how many purses, belts, scarves ect. Now explain to her that shoes purses and belts do not appreciate in value guns do if she doesnt go for that tell her to pick out her favorite pair of shoes and the rest you will gladly donate to goodwill


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My first wife's brother in law (the first wife and I are obviously divorced, but he is still my brother) is a type-A type. He is a retired full-bull colonel; he flew a Blackhawk across the line the first minute after the the U.S. went into Iraq in the first war. He is also a sure-enough brainiac; a genius who did some really deep, highly classified thinking for the Army.
His wife, my first wife's sister (still my little sister, damn the first wife) is a little bitty girl. He could snap her little neck without even as much an uptick in pulse or blood pressure. 

He is still not allowed to have a handgun.

If he can't figure out how to convince a woman the importance of a weapon, there is no way in this universe I could give you any advice.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Ohhhhhh, I can see this is gonna be tough....

I tried the shoes angle, Gunner, "That is fashion..." God knows I'm at a serious disadvantage there.

She only has one purse... Damn thing is heavier than my ruck. Doesn't contain anything nearly as useful either, but doesn't help my argument any.

It's not that she's anti-gun, she just doesn't think we really need any more. And she shoots every weekend at least! Something is wrong with her and I've got to help her.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Quietly tell her you'll take her out with a hatchet and show her a receipt for the shovel. :-D


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

LOL bigdog

She's smarter than me...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have told my wife they are an investment like a savings account, and when I die she can sell them all or one at a time what ever. Tangible assets that appreciate in value.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin

You are in MS right? Drive her to Memphis, or Atlanta, or New Orleans and find MLK Jr. Blvd. That should do the trick.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

My parents lived their whole lives based off of what they NEEDED not what they wanted.

You don't need to go to the movies. You don't need to go to the creek. You don't need to get a what ever. Everything had to have a direct need.  And when I lived under their roof and on their dime, that was fine. But now I'm a grown-ass man with my own family - And I'll do what ever pleases me. Life is too short to live by needs alone. You have to indulge the wants occasionally. That's what our country is all about.

In Communist Russia - you don't need Quilted Northern Toilet Paper. Everyone stands in line for their ration of government processed shitty toilet paper, because that's all you NEED.

In Capitalist America - we have 87 different brands of TP because that what we want. Find the one that makes you happy. No you don't need Quilted Northern, You need that Scott Sheet 2000 roll that lasts for ever, never breaks down in a septic tank and has bits of raw bark in it. But if you want to pay 33 cents a roll more, you get Quilted Northern.

So - Do you need a gun for every situation? No. The pioneers had one gun for every situation. It was a black powder musket or Kentucky Rifle and compared to your most inexpensive weapon it sucks. You will never win the need argument because A. You don't have a leg to stand on and B. you are trying to argue a loosing position with a woman.

You need to convince her that if need were the only justification, she should sell her jewelry and move to Cuba where people like her can embrace the suck that is Communism / Socialisim. Needs got nuthin to do with it. Want and a constitution are all the justification you need.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Look up the article in The wall Street Journal that stated that guns are a better investment than stocks and bonds because in the past 10 years they have had a larger profit margin than any other investment.

Florida Shooters Network ? View topic - guns are better investments than stocks!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back in the boom days of the economy I used to get quarterly profit sharing bonuses. I made it understood that while the majority of my paycheck goes into the household account, those bonuses were completely mine to do with as I pleased.
It pleased me to buy guns and ammo.
My wife has never seen all my guns in one place at the same time and has no idea how many I own.
She has her own 38 Special and 20 ga pump, and she's happy with that.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't do well in some situations. if I want something I get it. because I can and its my money. my bills are paid I have a small savings. I like guns I like ammo, I like shoes and make up and prepps and road trips. there's enough for me to support myself, be generous with my friends and kids and get a new piece or 2 or 3 every month.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't say that you shouldn't do it. I always have things to spend money on and so does my wife. If we can't afford both it is easier for me to say "NO" to me than it is to say it to her. I have been spending most of our "disposable income" on the two out buildings that I am putting up. and when they are done I will be spending it on her. She is the hardest working woman I have ever seen and my pride in her is nearly sinful but she takes good care of me and I give her what she needs to feel good.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Look up the article in The wall Street Journal that stated that guns are a better investment than stocks and bonds because in the past 10 years they have had a larger profit margin than any other investment.
> 
> Florida Shooters Network ? View topic - guns are better investments than stocks!!!


You can buy as many guns as you want my dear. I know you are the most knowledgeable person on the subject. And I trust your judgement completely.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow! that's not something you see everyday... It is nice to have a supportive spouse. That's why I have to say "NO" to myself so often, my wife would let me spend all the money on myself.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Wow! that's not something you see everyday... It is nice to have a supportive spouse. That's why I have to say "NO" to myself so often, my wife would let me spend all the money on myself.


MG can turn and burn a gun so fast and usually bring in a pretty nice profit. He is a master gunsmith and get just about any gun in working condition. I praise is efforts. He also knows how to take care of his family. It's an investment.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> MG can turn and burn a gun so fast and usually bring in a pretty nice profit. He is a master gunsmith and get just about any gun in working condition. I praise is efforts. He also knows how to take care of his family. It's an investment.


Nurseholly,
I wish you both many more happy years.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Nurseholly,
> I wish you both many more happy years.


Thank you.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I sold two Ar-15's in January for more than double what it cost to build them, my wife no longer questions my purchases:mrgreen:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> MG can turn and burn a gun so fast and usually bring in a pretty nice profit. He is a master gunsmith and get just about any gun in working condition. I praise is efforts. He also knows how to take care of his family. It's an investment.


You're the best!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> You're the best!


Awww... <3


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I wouldn't do well in some situations. if I want something I get it. because I can and its my money. my bills are paid I have a small savings. I like guns I like ammo, I like shoes and make up and prepps and road trips. there's enough for me to support myself, be generous with my friends and kids and get a new piece or 2 or 3 every month.


If I was one of those "other" Mormon's, you could make me consider taking more than one wife! :grin:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Ask her how many pairs of shoes she has and why she needs so many...if she is your A typical woman. Just make sure you got some solid cover close by, you might need it!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Ask her how many pairs of shoes she has and why she needs so many...if she is your A typical woman. Just make sure you got some solid cover close by, you might need it!


My wife has nearly every closet in the house filled. She asks don't you have enough guns? Guess what my answer was :lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

In our house, it is my responsibility to do the research and try to figure out _what _guns to buy. Since Mrs Inor handles the checkbook and is the only one that knows how much money we have in it on any given day, her job is to decide _when _to buy them. I have to compliment her. For the last several years, her ability to find extra money has outpaced my ability to figure out what we want next. But that has the added side benefit of being able to increase our stores of ammunition significantly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get in the habit of picking up a box or two of ammo every time you go to a store that carries ammo.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

sometimes when you cant convince someone with words it helps them to see it. Id say start with some really graphical movies (hills have eyes) I wont support movies that contain that type of violence so I shut it off or dont. Then B take her to see a real fight not something your sunday martial artist would typically see or youtube videos of deliquents doing what they do. That outta do the trick after the recent incident where a mugger shot a baby in spite because the mother didnt have any money my wife completely gave in and was like yea if you take one of those ppl out of society good for the rest of us. Just make sure she can place her self in the situation or relate in some personal way.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

First, although the idea of "one man one gun" and "the pioneers usually only had one gun" is fine at face value, the truth is that was more due to the lack of funds to buy more then one, the lack of choices, and the lack of a means to transport the weapon and ammunition. I can afford multiple weapons, have a huge amount of choices I can make, and have the means to move them around. If that should change then the number of weapons I have might change. 

Before retiring I would periodically get Christmas and other bonuses, and overtime for projects. My wife and I had an agreement, when I got that money which was outside our normal income, we would split it. She could spend her half on whatever she wanted, and I could do the same. Although it might be more expensive, if you want your wife to agree, tell her whatever YOU spend on buying a new gun, SHE can spend the same amount on whatever SHE wants. Expensive, but I think you will find that her opposition to you buying guns will go way down.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds like Inor and Slippy got the cream of the crop in wives. And I like Not so Youngs plan too. 

She does have enough shoes that if the SHTF, looters are gonna think this was Imelda's Mississippi retreat. I think that is gonna be her Achilles heel in this argument. Now I've just got to man up and hope like hell I'm not asking to bunk with y'all next time!

What's the old saying...win the battle and lose the war?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My fiance would rather me buy myself something, than buy her anything. The way she was "raised"(shitty), makes her so willing to do without, so others can have things. I have to MAKE her buy herself things. 
So, I cant help your arguement, except I can offer you this, but being married, Im sure you know- IF MOMMA AINT HAPPY, NOBODY IS HAPPY.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Sounds like Inor and Slippy got the cream of the crop in wives. And I like Not so Youngs plan too.
> 
> She does have enough shoes that if the SHTF, looters are gonna think this was Imelda's Mississippi retreat. I think that is gonna be her Achilles heel in this argument. Now I've just got to man up and hope like hell I'm not asking to bunk with y'all next time!
> 
> What's the old saying...win the battle and lose the war?


I appreciate the comments sir! I can tell you that nearly 27 years of marriage has taught both of us things that we would never have imagined the first couple of years of marriage. Many people have said that I have become a nicer man because of her and she has changed and taken on some of my old hard ways which she needed to do. She is better looking today than she was the day we met and I joke to her that if I knew years ago how much she liked old, fat, grey headed men, I wouldn't have worked so hard staying in shape as a younger man!

I could talk about her for hours and the bottom line is that God has blessed me greatly.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Sounds like Inor and Slippy got the cream of the crop in wives. And I like Not so Youngs plan too.
> 
> She does have enough shoes that if the SHTF, looters are gonna think this was Imelda's Mississippi retreat. I think that is gonna be her Achilles heel in this argument. Now I've just got to man up and hope like hell I'm not asking to bunk with y'all next time!
> 
> What's the old saying...win the battle and lose the war?


I like to think mean green has a pretty awesome wife too... although I am the lucky one...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought some needle nose pliers. I already had a pair or two. but I didn't have pink ones.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I bought some needle nose pliers. I already had a pair or two. but I didn't have pink ones.


Pink is better...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> Pink is better...


You know the difference between pink and purple? The grip :lol:


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> You know the difference between pink and purple? The grip :lol:


I don't think we are talking about needle nose pliers anymore...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I hear you Deebo. And you too, Slippy.

I've got a great wife, partner and friend. This post is both serious and in jest. She's happy with her guns and I want more. Probably never gonna reach equilibrium in this argument, but damn if it ain't fun trying. And if you ask her out of earshot of me, she'd most likely tell you she really does like shooting all the toys. I guess if that is the worst thing we've got to scrap about, we're in pretty good shape! 

Don'tcha agree?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> You know the difference between pink and purple? The grip :lol:


Mrs Slippy, our boys who are both home for Christmas and Son 2's girlfriend are playing cards. I laughed out loud and they all looked at me. I just smiled. God Bless you all, I get such a kick out of you all, my American Brothers and Sisters! Thanks for welcoming me to this forum.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Now thats funny


Meangreen said:


> You know the difference between pink and purple? The grip :lol:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ya'll are naughty! I like it!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn all this time it was the grip BRB this will only take a minute


----------

